# Mason Develops Into Mr. Big Shot



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK — When the Spurs made a free-agent run at guard Roger Mason Jr. during the summer, they did so based on one number.
> 
> “We knew he shot 40 percent from three,” coach Gregg Popovich said.
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/Mason_develops_into_Mr_Big_Shot.html


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

so glad he's in a spurs uniform !


----------

